# Armatus Vs Scomb



## andymellon4

What are the differences between the two besides the size? also why are the scombs way cheaper?

Thank you


----------



## Tensa

armatus are very difficult to get hence the higher price. scombs i think also are known for randomly dying when they reach a certain size if memory serves right so might be another reason why they are cheaper.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Tensa said:


> armatus are very difficult to get hence the higher price. scombs i think also are known for randomly dying when they reach a certain size if memory serves right so might be another reason why they are cheaper.


I agree. They are differnt species with one being more common then the other. It is similar to wolf fish how some cost under 100$ for a wild caught while others like curupira and aimara can fetch 300$ and 1000$ plus respectivly.

In the armatus and scomb situtation I beleive both are only wild caught so there is no difference there but there is a larger demand for armatus since they are harder to get.


----------



## BLKPiranha

You asked this same question on MFK! Don't be lazy! Search the "Net" like everyone else and you shall get all your answers.


----------



## andymellon4

BLKPiranha said:


> You asked this same question on MFK! Don't be lazy! Search the "Net" like everyone else and you shall get all your answers.


Dont respond than....i dont tell you what to do why should you tell me, and yes i did some research, things do change(price, availability, and other factors) and more information does help.

If you have nothing good to say than don't say it.


----------



## Smoke

I believe Armatus also gets bigger...


----------



## BLKPiranha

Still being lazy. All you have to be able to do is READ! There is all kinds of info on the "NET" on these two fish!


----------



## BLKPiranha

Here! Does that help?

http://www.monsterfi...ive-care-guide.

Armatus are more rare and do better in aquariums! 
Armatus are big eaters and Scomberoides are not!
Armatus are more aggressive and need large tanks when bigger...500gallons plus
Armatus grow the fastest and biggest out of the Payara group.
Armatus go good with stingrays,pikes,catfish,Mbu puffers and other fish that are too big to fit in its mouth.
Armatus don't do good in groups. Scombs do good in groups!
Scombs beyond 12" is unheard of as this fish is identified with death by unknown reasons as well as a being susceptible to bacterial infections.
Payara are sensitive to medications. It can be very expensive to treat an Armatus in their big tanks as you can't move them to smaller hospital tanks to treat. Believe me I have tried!

I have owned 3 Armatus and currently have one about 18". I also currently have two 7" Hydrolycus Tatauia. None of the Payara compare to an Armatus in size and aggressiveness. If you want a rare and aggessive fish buy an Armatus!

IMO Hydrolycus scomberoides are cheap because: they are common,easier to collect,can be held in big groups before export,so hence the cheapness!


----------



## Restricted-

I know this thread was posted a little wihle ago, but I had 3 scombs in a 100g for a while, one randomly died, and the other two were very nice. Aggressive too when it came to eating live foods. I have no experience with armatus but scombs are nice fish!


----------



## Smoke

BLKPiranha said:


> Here! Does that help?
> 
> http://www.monsterfi...ive-care-guide.
> 
> Armatus are more rare and do better in aquariums!
> Armatus are big eaters and Scomberoides are not!
> Armatus are more aggressive and need large tanks when bigger...500gallons plus
> Armatus grow the fastest and biggest out of the Payara group.
> Armatus go good with stingrays,pikes,catfish,Mbu puffers and other fish that are too big to fit in its mouth.
> Armatus don't do good in groups. Scombs do good in groups!
> Scombs beyond 12" is unheard of as this fish is identified with death by unknown reasons as well as a being susceptible to bacterial infections.
> Payara are sensitive to medications. It can be very expensive to treat an Armatus in their big tanks as you can't move them to smaller hospital tanks to treat. Believe me I have tried!
> 
> I have owned 3 Armatus and currently have one about 18". I also currently have two 7" Hydrolycus Tatauia. None of the Payara compare to an Armatus in size and aggressiveness. If you want a rare and aggessive fish buy an Armatus!
> 
> IMO Hydrolycus scomberoides are cheap because: they are common,easier to collect,can be held in big groups before export,so hence the cheapness!


Well put. Gotta love the Armatus!


----------

